# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تشكيلة المنتخب البرازيلي مونديال كاس العالم 2010

## بقايا الحب

منتخب البرازيل اسماء تشكيلة المنتخب البرازيلي مونديال كاس العالم 2010 

تشكيلة منتخب البرازيل في كاس العالم 2010 

استبعد كارلوس دونغا مدرب منتخب البرازيل لكرة القدم المهاجم ادريانو و رونالدينهو أفضل لاعب في العالم سابقا من تشكيلة مبدئية من 30 لاعبا لمنتخب بلاده أعلنها يوم الثلاثاء وهي كالتالي : حراسة المرمى : جوليو سيزار , هيلاريو جوميز , دوني الدفاع : تياجو سيلفا , لوسيو , مايكون , دانييل آلفيس , باستوس , جيلبيرتو , جوان , لويزاو الوسط : فيليبي ميلو , ايلانو , جيلبيرتو سيلفا , راميريز , كاكا , بابتيستا , كليبرسون , جوسويه الهجوم : جرافيتي , لويس فابيانو , روبينهو , نيلمار ولم ينضم صانع اللعب رونالدينهو لمنتخب البرازيل منذ شهر ابريل نيسان العام الماضي رغم تحسن مستواه مع ميلانو مما أدى الى امال بامكانية استدعاء اللاعب في نهائيات كأس العالم التي تستضيفها جنوب إفريقيا

----------


## anoucha

كتير منيح انو كاكا رح يلعب

----------


## بقايا الحب

يا رب يا رب يا رب يا رب 


يتوفقو 



وتسلمي يا قمر  :SnipeR (74):

----------

